# had to break down a door, how to repair splintered wood around lock area?



## mxyplizk (Jun 2, 2009)

I had to break down a door, and a long piece of the door frame around the lock area almost completely splintered off, as well as the part of the lock attached to the door came off (however, it seems to be reattachable--it was held in place by two screws, and I can fit the screws back into the holes in which they were.  They are along the line where it started to splinter.  When I try to push the piece of wood back into place, it juts out a little, probably due to errant splinters of wood in the area where it splintered off that are now sticking out and preventing it from lying flush.  Should I sand this down?  Would I then just glue the screws of the lock back into place, and what should I use to reattach the piece of wood?  I snapped a picture of the piece of wood using my cell phone, sorry the quality is so bad.

I realize this all sounds a bit shady, but as you might be able to tell from the picture, this was just a door inside my house that I stupidly managed to lock from the inside.


----------



## comcarcab (Jun 5, 2009)

I would remove the loose splinters from the frame and the piece that came away,that should help it fit flusher. Really the only way for it to go back is to some how clamp it back,but if this is not an option I would glue & nail it back with some fine finishing nails assuming you don't have a nail gun.You might want to pre drill the nail holes using a drill bit a little smaller than the nails to prevent slitting the repair. once the glue has dryed you will probaly have to sand and repaint the disturbed area. As for the screw holes mix up some glue and sawdust together and fill the holes, when the mixture drys 24hrs redrill pilot holes and screw back striking plate,that should take care of it.
Hope this of use to you, if you have anymore questions don't hesitate.
Good luck


----------

